# Lecture fichiers .mht



## bertol65 (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour
J'avais sauvegardé des pages web sur mon PC au format .mht, je n'arrive pas à les lire sur mon Mac. Comment faire ? 
Merci


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

Pfff... Tu pourrais:
1) remarquer qu'il y a un forum Internet et y poser ta question
2) indiquer _au moins_ quel logiciel tu as employ&#233; pour enregistrer ta page, sur le PC
3) Je transf&#232;re


----------



## lappartien (24 Juillet 2007)

encore un qui croyait nous bouffer la laine sur le dos, non mais!!! 
bon, tant pis pour lui


----------



## bertol65 (26 Juillet 2007)

Sur PC j'utilisais Mozilla Firefox et sur Mac j'utilise Safari.
Safari ne lit pas les .mht ?
Merci


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juillet 2007)

Le .mht n'est pas un fichier archive Web généré par IE? Essaie avec Opera, il peut enregistrer en .mht comme IE, donc il doit pouvoir les lire.


----------



## Bernard53 (26 Juillet 2007)

Malgré la boulette que j'ai faite hier vous pouvez toujours aller consulter cette page.

Salutations.


----------

